# 2008 EOS Turbo Problems????



## BumLuck (Jan 14, 2011)

Help...My 2008 EOS already had the Mechatronic replaced last spring. In November 2010 it started with the same loss of power. I'd press on the accelerator and saw the RPM's race but the car wouldn't respond. This occurred from stopped and in motion. 
About a week after that the car's belt or pully sounded too loud. Then the Service Engine light came on. I got it to the dealer. 

The loss of power was from the turbo's gasket leaking oil into the system causing the N75 Regulator valve to fail. The temporary fix was to replace the N75. Tech claims the turbo needs to be replaced.

The loud sound came from the Breather Valve that went bad.

Must I change my turbo? Can a gasket be replaced in this turbo ? :what:


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

this forum tends to be a slow one......you might find more help in the technical forums for the specific engine. good luck and hope all turns out well.

Jean


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

Being that you have a 2008, even if you have to replace the turbo I would think that is covered under the warranty. Milk the warranty for all it is worth. I almost have all new interior (door panels, sun shade, headliner, driver seat) because I complained and they fixed it. All you can do is ask, whats the worst they can say...No?!?


----------



## BumLuck (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll try the Technical Forum.. My Warranty had expired... 

Thanks...:wave:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

There is no so-called turbo gasket. Oil getting into the n75 is via the pcv system, which is normal 

What cel codes? 

Sounds like the N249 needs to be replaces (diverter valve)


----------



## BumLuck (Jan 14, 2011)

The Tech said the following codes came up.. P-1279/ P-1136/ P-0171 and P-1111.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

BumLuck said:


> The Tech said the following codes came up.. P-1279/ P-1136/ P-0171 and P-1111.


There is no 1279, proably meant 1297 (turbo):
N249 check
Vacuum diaphragm for turbo
Wastegate bypass regulator valve

1136 (bank 1 too lean):
Fuel pump & control module
Fuel pressure regulator valve
Fuel pressure sensors
Intake manifold flap motor

1111 (o2 control too lean) see above

0171 (bank 1 system too lean) see above

TSI or FSI-turbo?

0171- check out this TSB
1297- TSB here

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ead-Every-TSB-.pdf-is-inside!****-(Links-work)


----------

